

Brain Scans Show Bullies Enjoy Others' Pain - gscott
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/11/07/AR2008110701898.html

======
gills
Please forgive my ignorance, but...can't you tell from the bloody smile on his
face?

